#   ()

## 40

,    -  ( ,  )   :     ()       (  )   -  " ".  ?    (   )     ?

----------

-              ,    .       ,       ,        .          ?
- , .    . 26.3 ,       ,     ,    ,         .         ,      , .


   :  
"  ", 2006, N 15

4.     
     ,


 :
    04.07.2006 N 03-11-04/3/335

:
     .  ,   ,   ,    ,    ,     .   ,        .
   ,   . 346.27    , -         .            .       ,  ,     ( ),   ,     ( )?
  ,                .     .
        .     ,       ,          ,    .
                      .
      ,         ,       ,         .
      ,         ,          ?   , . 346.27   ,           .     , ..   (        ),     .       ,         ,   .        .

  ():
   ,    ,    ,    .             ,    .

----------

.   ?

----------

: .,      ...      ,           .
"

".  "  ", 2006, N 3

     ""

         (       ),  ,        .               ,      .   ,      .    ""   ,        .

   ""

 . 2 . 346.26           ,       150 . . ,                  .
           ,       .
 , ""    ,   ,         .              .

   ?

        .
  .



   . 346.27              ,    .   ,     ..   ,        .       13  2006 . N 03-11-04/3/79.
,       150 . ,        ,        .   ,          .    . 346.27   .

.   
     ,     ,      ,   ,     .        21  2004 . N 03-06-05-05/43.

,    ,       .     ,      ,          .     ,    , , 160 . ,      120 . .



  -      ,   ,  150 . ,   .
         22  2003 . N 04-05-12/02.
    ,  "      ,    (   )".
,     ,      ,       .



      ,  ,     (),     .         .
             .   ,      ,              .
   ,  ,            150 . .         4  2006 . N 03-11-04/3/203.
       ,     :      ""    - .

.  
.. ,        
-          ,    .      150 . .          150 . .
     - .            ?
-           ,                 .
        ( ),        ,          ,    .      ,                 ,             .

----------


## Nasteiwen 88

!    ,  .      .       .     46,1..,        ,   .    ?           ?        ,   ? 

, .,

----------


## Andyko

- ,      -.     , ,  ( )  ()  ,      -,         ,         (, , , ,    ,      ,   ), , ,  (      ),  ,        ( ),     (  ), , ,    ;

----------


## Nasteiwen 88

,           .     ,     ,  .    ,   ( )    . , ,    )))
1.    :    - 30 .., - 1,7,   - 6,0,   - 4,0,  - 4,4. 
2.    :    11,4 ..
3.   :   10,0 .

----------


## NataliaI

!
        ,       ... ,  (  ),      .
      ,  -        ,     ,     ...
   ,           -  ,         (  .)
:  ,       ? 
- ,          
-  ,    
-

----------


## Andyko

"",    ;

----------


## .

*Nasteiwen 88*,     .             :Smilie:  
*NataliaI*,    .       ?

----------


## NataliaI

,  ...       ,   ... ..    -       .

  ,      ,           -       ?  ?
 ,      ?    "  ....2  ..."? ?

-       - ?     -        ?

----------


## .

,     , .   ,

----------


## NataliaI

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Nasteiwen 88

)
     ..
    .    ,        .     ..
  ..

----------


## Andyko

*Nasteiwen 88*,

----------


## NataliaI

,    ...

    -.
-      ,    ,       (),      ...

  ,  ..       (      ) -                ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,

----------


## NataliaI

-,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Helen445

!  !           .            , ..     .       -   .       ,     .             -  .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ?

----------


## Helen445

,     ,  .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## Helen445

.      .         ,       .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Helen445

.

----------


## Helen445



----------


## Andyko

,   , ;
     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333
     ,

----------


## .

*Helen445*,              .     ,     
          .         .

----------


## Helen445

.   .

----------


## Helen445

?

----------


## Andyko

, 
   ,     ;

----------


## NataliaI

*Andyko*   ,      (      ).

      -  - ""    -   ?

----------


## Helen445

.    .

----------


## Andyko

*NataliaI*,  -  .
*Helen445*,    ,     .

----------


## .

*Helen445*,  -   ?         :Frown:

----------


## Helen445

?

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------

,   ,   2,2 ..     ?

----------


## Miiha

,    30..     20..(   20..     )    50 . . .      20 ..        .  ..     30 ..?  )

----------

15 . . (,  - ),       10,  5  .    .    .      .      15   10?

----------

.             .         .               .           .

----------

> 


   .     ,  .       ..

----------


## mismaris

!  .      49  2     (   ).    .       ,      :        ,       .     ????
 !

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

! , !
    ,   40 ..,      :   ,  ,   ..     ?  40 .. ?      .

----------


## Andyko

> ?  40 .. ?


 ""?   ?

----------

.
  :  60  60   -     ,     40 ..?!         ,     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

35 ..   ?
        (((((

----------


## .

> 35 ..   ?


?   ?   .

----------

, ,  .
         ))))
 ,       ! , - , !
 - :   ,    - .

----------


## .

> ,       !


   -   40 ..

----------

!

----------

!
-   .   10 .    (    . . - 09),   ,            - 4 ..      ?     07  08.           ,      .
         ,          ?
            .
.

----------

,  !
          ?      ?

----------

! 
 - ?

----------

!  ,   !

----------

,    ,   !

----------

,  2.  ,   .  -       30 ..   -  .  -  10 .  .      . 10 .   -  ,     ,  ,    , -   .   ?   -      .   ,   ,   -   .    :     ?

----------

- .  -,   - ,           ?    ,  .     )

----------


## .



----------

-    ,      .     .     ?

----------

01.02.2012 13:35 .:	  

  !  :Smilie:    ,   .   , -  "   :     ?"

----------

?      :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

;
      ,

----------

!
 ,     :   (     )   .            (..     )   ,           ,       ,

----------


## .

?   ?

----------

??         ,   ,   ...     ,    ,       .   .??          :Embarrassment: ?      )))

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,

----------


## Andyko

,  ?

----------

.  (2 )    (30).  ,       ?  ,        .   . ?
   :      ,  ,   .    .   ?    ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

> . ?


 




> ,  ,   .    .   ?

----------

,       .   ?   ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,       .   ?







> ,       ?

----------

> ,       .   ?


.                 ??

----------


## Andyko

> ??


    ,           ,   -

----------

> ,           ,   -


           ,   ?      ?

----------

,       15,  10    ,  .     .     15  25?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ?






> 15,  10    ,  .     .     15  25?


25

----------

10  ( )  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

Andyko!         ,     .         " "   .    ,       .       ?

----------


## Andyko

> .       ?


;

----------

> ;


  !  -     -   ...   ,     ...

----------


## Alex1984

.       :.     .  .   .     -  . .               ?           .          ?

----------


## Tania23270

> -              ,    .       ,       ,        .          ?
> - , .    . 26.3 ,       ,     ,    ,         .         ,      , .
> 
> 
>    :  
> "  ", 2006, N 15
> 
> 4.     
>      ,
> ...


 !    -  ,   130.,  3  ()  -    ,    180..   ,    ?

----------

> .               ?


 



> .          ?


     .        (  )

----------


## BUDDA

-    :Embarrassment:  , 
, ,     :

   45 ..  .      ,      ( ).



 : -      .    -        .

  -   ,   -   -     . (-   , -  ) 

         ,    ?      -      ?   2  ?

----------

> -      ?   2  ?


 ""   ,     ?
,      -     -,     .

         ?      ,   ,

----------


## BUDDA

> ""   ,     ?
> ,      -     -,     .
> 
>          ?      ,   ,


 :yes: 

 ,       2 .:     ?

   ,             ,

----------

> ,       2 .:     ?


 .    ,     ?   ,  ,   ,   .




> ,             ,


         ?

----------


## BUDDA

> ?


     ...  3-5 %

      -     80%,    5% ?? :Big Grin: 

        ,     ??
  ,    " "          ?

----------

,     1502,    .       2    .        2 .    . 
  ,         ,    ,     0-  .    ,  .     ,  .

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ,

----------

, ..   ,  
  ,     2-  ?

----------


## Andyko

-   ;

----------

,   ?        ,        ,              ,     .
     .

----------


## Andyko

,      ,     ?
    ,    ,   ,

----------

!,     .      ,       .             .     .  ,      .      ,     ,   .          .          ?

----------


## Nastya85

.
 ,      .
   :
   - 20
  - 10
 - 5
   -  5,6

  ,     ,     ,     ,         ?
 ,    ,     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

!
     ,   ,  .

   15%   602,     .     /     /.

     .    ,     (, , ,  ). 
        ///   . ,    .

     .
       . 
         ,         602 (   )?      -    ,         //          ?

----------


## .

> 602

----------

:Frown: 
,  .

         ,     .
     :       ,             ?      // ?        ?

----------


## .

.   1

----------

- .    30 .,     : "  25 . -   " (..      ).  .       .
  ?  ,  ,       ,   ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

.

----------


## andreo525

,       ,        ,        .     ,        ?

----------


## .

> .

----------


## __

!!! , ,    5 ..          ? (                .   ,        )  ( ,   ).   !

----------


## Margoutte

!    (  )  ,  30 ..       .    . .  ,   ,      "  ".       "  ",     ,       ?    .

----------


## .

,     .    -?

----------


## Margoutte

.      -    -  -  ,  .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## ..

!



> ?


  ?   -   .

----------


## Andyko

> :       ,           , , - ,     ,      .


.

----------


## .

> -    -


    - ?   ,     ?
  ?  ?

----------


## ..

!  ,  .  :          .        .            ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## 123456

, 
  100 .,    
     45 .-  ,  

     (  ).

       ?

----------


## BulatZ

!           12.03.13.       ..        ..  13.08.13.     .. ( ).      .         ,      . 

 : -1     .. ,  -2   ..     -1     62  12  2013 .,    л ()    ()   .. (-1).
           -1  ,      62  12  2013 . -2,      .

:    .?         ...?

!

----------


## .

.   ,   :Frown: 
      ?

----------


## 2013

,     ? :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## BulatZ

> .   ,  
>       ?


1.    ?   .    ???

2.    ,     50 ..(     ),     (4 ..)  ,        4 ..  .    ,     .,   ,  46 ..   ,  4 ..  .?    ,  5      ?    ?         ?

----------


## 2013

: "     ,   .      ,    ,   ,   .

        ,            .    ,      22.01.2008 .  03-11-05/10.  ,             ,    ,    ,     ().

                ."

 : ...   ,          ,  ?         ()?     , ..   ( ),    ""             ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Ruslan3d

!
 : ,     60 .          ,       ,  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------


## Ruslan3d

> , ,


  ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 32

!  :     ,    ,    30 ..,     70..     30         ,      -  .        :     :          ?       ,     ?

----------



----------


## 32

.      ,    ,         ,     ...      -               , ,      ,    ?  -   ?

----------


## 32

.. ,          ?

----------



----------


## 32

> 


,       ?   "  "?

----------

*32*,      .  ,     ?

----------


## vaganadezhda

, .       .      - 12 (        ,     )                 (      ).    -,     ..      ,  . .          ?

----------

!  -.  50    ,    -20   . -30.,     ,  .      50    ,       (     30  ).         ,   -      ,           .            .     . .              .                        . ..      ,   . 
  -     ?     ,    100 ,      50)-  ?.        -  ,   ,        ,      ,      .          50    ?             .    ?

----------


## klin

143.     ,           _[censored]_       ,      .           (      ).      2015    1 2             ,      30  ,          .     ,        50     ?           ,        30     :
1)        ,  
2)        50  ,      , 
 3)  .      1 ,       .   ?  .

----------


## .



----------


## klin

.

----------


## klin

> 


 !  ,          .           ,        .  
    ....       :
1 . ,          ,   30() .              .  (         ?      "" ... 
        .

----------


## .

> 


 ,      ?

----------


## klin

> ,      ?


 .    .  :  49  (  5,47 .,  9.)         9.    1    2              .      2,10       ,       .  
               ,         ,    ,           .            ,            ,   80         .        ,          .

----------


## klin

.  .       ?       .

----------

.     ""   .   ( )      ,     ?  ,      .

----------


## klin

> ,      ?





> .    .  :  49  (  5,47 .,  9.)         9.    1    2              .      2,10       ,       .  
>                ,         ,    ,           .            ,            ,   80         .        ,          .





> .  .       ?       .


  ,

----------

,      ?

  18 ..    ,   10   ,    - .     ()       .         . ..      ,      ,  .    ,        ?

----------

,  .     ,      ,

----------

,

----------

2 :
..       ?     , ?
  :    ,     ,    ,     ?   ?  , ?   ,     ,     ,   .   ?       ,   ?

----------


## .

**,     .       ,           .  ?   ,    .

----------

..   ?    ,      . ,   ,   .    , ,       ,   .  ,  ,      ,       ,   .     ,

----------


## Salevan7

! , .
     .     .      .         .   .        ,    ?        ? .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Salevan7

,  .       .

----------


## .

?         ?

----------


## Salevan7

"       ?         ?"

    ,     .

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## Salevan7

?

----------


## .

.   " "?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

!  ,          ,       16 .,      ,            (, ),    ,        ?        ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## .



----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .   " "?    ?


   ?   ,    
    ?

----------


## 185

!         .   2  .30 ..      .            .        ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## 185

,    ?  ?

----------


## werw33

. 1- --       --    --       ...

----------

,   .
       ,       ,  ,        ?
          ?

----------

.   6  2016 .       .    1  2016 ,     1 . 
1.     ?
2.    ,     06 (   ),  07.       ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?







> .


            ?      .   6 ,          , ..  6 .

----------

